# Remote turn on A/V receiver



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I have my remote programmed for my A/V receiver, and to use it for the volume and mute buttons. Is there anyway to make the remote turn it off and on when it turns the satellite receiver and Tv off and on?


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> I have my remote programmed for my A/V receiver, and to use it for the volume and mute buttons. Is there anyway to make the remote turn it off and on when it turns the satellite receiver and Tv off and on?


That is the way that mine works. I set it up so long ago I forget the details. I think that I set up my tv with a code from my A/V receiver. Only problem it does not turn TV on and off. I have a Harmony remote that works with all my devices. The DirecTv remote still works to control vol and mute from the A/V receiver.


----------



## GlennDio (Jan 19, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> I have my remote programmed for my A/V receiver, and to use it for the volume and mute buttons. Is there anyway to make the remote turn it off and on when it turns the satellite receiver and Tv off and on?


since you are controlling the sound through the AV system ... (I assume your are at least) ... you can do what I do in my study where I have a similar setup and my AV system is behind a glass door -- I slide the top of the remote to av1 press power twice (the remote tells you that you are in av1 mode the first time) then slide it back and all is good ... I do it at the end when I am done watching never have to touch the AV system


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> I have my remote programmed for my A/V receiver, and to use it for the volume and mute buttons. Is there anyway to make the remote turn it off and on when it turns the satellite receiver and Tv off and on?


No. The On and Off buttons have a hard-coded macro for sat receiver and "current TV code" only.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Like Battlezone said the remote itself can't do it. However if your TV and receiver both have HDMI-CEC then you may be able to turn that function on and the TV can tell the receiver to shut off. CEC is short for Consumer Electronics Control, this is a standard they have come up with to send basic remote commands over HDMI to control basic functions of various devices like power, input, play, FF, etc. Different companies sometimes name it different things like BraviaSync for Sony, etc.

Otherwise I highly recommend Harmony remotes. I have 3 of them and I love them (I've also bought one for my parents and my sister).


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Get a Harmony.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

The DirecTV remote does turn my audio receiver ON and OFF if I move the switch to the position the receiver is programmed and then press the PWR button. The remote just won't control both the DirecTV and audio receiver together with the ON and OFF buttons.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

DVDKingdom said:


> The DirecTV remote does turn my audio receiver ON and OFF if I move the switch to the position the receiver is programmed and then press the PWR button. The remote just won't control both the DirecTV and audio receiver together with the ON and OFF buttons.


This. In fact, while reading this thread I just programmed mine to operate the receiver.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Get a Harmony.


I second this... You won't be sorry!


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Get one of these if you don't want to shell out for a harmony:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001KC08A4/?tag=hashemian-20

One AWESOME remote for the money. Can do macros, custom learning, press and hold events, etc. Only negative is that the color buttons are a different order than on the DirecTV remote, besides that it is all good. Built really well too.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

It will turn the tv and satellite receiver on/off. For the AV unit you will need to slide switch over to av1 or 2 which ever one is programmed for the av unit. Not sure if even a harmony remote will turn on/off all three with a 1 button push. If it will I need to get one.


----------



## sheureka (Dec 23, 2007)

camo said:


> Not sure if even a harmony remote will turn on/off all three with a 1 button push. If it will I need to get one.


It does. You need to get one. The only issue with my Harmony is controlling my PS3 for DVD's and NetFlix streaming (and games), though there is an adapter that would allow me to control it too. - sheureka


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

camo said:


> It will turn the tv and satellite receiver on/off. For the AV unit you will need to slide switch over to av1 or 2 which ever one is programmed for the av unit. Not sure if even a harmony remote will turn on/off all three with a 1 button push. If it will I need to get one.


A Harmony will shut off every unit powered up for that specific activity if you want. The Harmony remotes are completely configurable.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

kevinturcotte said:


> I have my remote programmed for my A/V receiver, and to use it for the volume and mute buttons. Is there anyway to make the remote turn it off and on when it turns the satellite receiver and Tv off and on?


Some tv's and A/V receivers can pass volume and mute buttons as well as power on off also auto truns off the tv speakers. I have my remote set to control the tv and it's has better IR pick up for volume control then trying to hit the A/V box.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

camo said:


> It will turn the tv and satellite receiver on/off. For the AV unit you will need to slide switch over to av1 or 2 which ever one is programmed for the av unit. Not sure if even a harmony remote will turn on/off all three with a 1 button push. If it will I need to get one.


Harmony will turn everything on with one push of a button. And it will switch to another function, turning off the old stuff and turning on the new stuff with another single push of the button.

I just bought the Harmony 650 at Best Buy and replaced my Harmony One with it... a sweet remote, has the "color" buttons and controls up to 5 devices simply and easily. It was $99 versus close to $300 for the Harmony 900 (that also has the color buttons).

This one works on AA batteries, so I'm not dealing with a charging stand. All in all a great investment for a home theater system with multiple components that need to be easily re-set depending on the function that you want to activate.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Beerstalker said:


> However if your TV and receiver both have HDMI-CEC then you may be able to turn that function on and the TV can tell the receiver to shut off.


Hey thanks for the tip! Just got a new Sony AV receiver as my old one died, and since it's connected to my Sony TV via HDMI, I set it up so that when the TV turns on/off that the receiver turns on/off too. So no more sliding the D* remote to AV1 to turn the receiver on/off. Nice!


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Just came across a pretty decent deal for a lower end Harmony.

http://www.buy.com/prod/logitech-harmony-300-universal-remote/q/loc/111/215085076.html


----------

